# Nvidiatreiber, 3D Beschleunigung, X-Free .... probleme....:D

## nik

morgen  :Very Happy: 

also ... eigentlich hab ich die nvdriver richtig installiert und auch die xfree config datei angepasst .... und dann haben auch die games ... wie wolfenstein, quake3, ut etc. wunderpraechtig funktioniert .... dann mein (vermutlicher) fehler  :Wink:  ... ich wollte noch mein mausrad ans laufen bekommen *g .... das funktioniert nun auch, allerdings funktioniert nun meine 3d beschleunigung nichtmehr ... nichtmal mehr das nvidia logo erscheint .... 

wg. meiner maus .... mein erster versuch war ueber das grafische programm xf86cfg .... leider fehlgeschlagen, als ich dann die einstellungen bzgl der maus manuell gemacht hab hats funktioniert ... und seit dem tut's nimmer  :Wink:  .... und meine aufloesung hat sich von 1280x1024 auf 1600x1200 umgestellt ... kann mir vielleicht noch jemand verraten, wie ich das aendere ohne mit dem programm xf86cfg  arbeiten zu muessen ? 

Quake 3 Meldung, beim start:

Q3 1.31 linux-i386 Dec 17 2001

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/root/.q3a/baseq3

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/platform6.pk3 (62 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak7.pk3 (4 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak6.pk3 (64 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak5.pk3 (7 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak4.pk3 (272 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak3.pk3 (4 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak2.pk3 (148 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak1.pk3 (26 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3/pak0.pk3 (3539 files)

/work/spiele/quake3/baseq3

./quake3.x86/baseq3

----------------------

4126 files in pk3 files

execing default.cfg

execing q3config.cfg

couldn't exec autoexec.cfg

Hunk_Clear: reset the hunk ok

Joystick is not active.

----- Client Initialization -----

----- Initializing Renderer ----

-------------------------------

----- Client Initialization Complete -----

----- R_Init -----

...loading libGL.so: Initializing OpenGL display

...setting mode 3: 640 480

Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.1

XF86DGA Mouse (Version 2.0) initialized

XFree86-VidModeExtension Activated at 640x480

Couldn't get a visual

...WARNING: could not set the given mode (3)

...loading libMesaVoodooGL.so: QGL_Init: Can't load libMesaVoodooGL.so from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: libglide.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem

--------------------------

Ausschnitt aus XF86config:

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "NVidia"

        BoardName   "GeForce2 Ti"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

--------------------------

das NVdriver modul wird geladen .. 

(nvidia-glx und -kernel wurden emerged)

was mich halt wundert, es hat funktioniert und dann tut es nichtmehr, da muss doch was falsch gelaufen sein  :Wink: 

danke  :Very Happy: 

//EDIT//

ein kleiner nachtrag .... wenn ich nu z.B. nen film starten moechte (mit xine), dann verspult es die farben, bis xine wieder beendet ist ... komisch komisch ... :/

----------

## format c:

Also die große Ahnung davon habe ich leider nicht. Ich habe das Mausrad ans Laufen bekommen, indem ich in der Section ein IM vor das PS/2 gesetzt habe und eine Option hinzufügte. Die entsprechende Section sieht so aus:

Section "InputDevice"                                                                                                                                          # Identifier and driver                                                                                                                                             Identifier  "Mouse1" 

Driver      "mouse"

Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

Zur Veränderung der Auflösung: Ich denke, daß das Programm xf86cfg die Auflösung dazusetzte und als Standard definierte. Ich persönlich benutze auch lieber xf86config. Aber egal. Ich denke, daß du in der Section "Screen", Subsection "Display" die Einträge "1600x1200" entweder von Hand löschen könntest oder weiter nach hinten verschiebst, so daß "1280x1024" an erster Stelle steht. Damit müßte diese Auflösung als Standard akzeptiert werden.

Wenn das Nvidia-Logo nicht erscheint und du es nicht deaktiviert hast, werden die Treiber auch nicht geladen. Dann scheint sich in deiner XF86Config nicht nur die Auflösung verändert zu haben. Gehe doch noch einmal die Anpassungen durch und schaue, ob du auch Load "GLX" aktiviert hast.

Welchen Treiber hast du denn für die AGP-Beschleunigung verwendet? Den von Nvidia oder den aus dem Kernel?

Best wishes

----------

## nik

hrhr .... jetzt tut wieder alles .... es hatte die XF86Config zerboroeselt .... : Daber nu tuts ... danke fuer die hilfe  :Wink: 

----------

